# when to run angles...



## barretttterrab (Dec 6, 2011)

been using a tin flusher for years and running angles before finish coating everything, but now people are telling me they run their angles last with a mechanical flusher,, and i am just wondering why that is, when it tends to gouge into things it goes over and three ways tend to take 2 days to dry where i live. And out of curiousity,,,,are there many of you out there that believe its ok to gouge the ceiling on your 3 ways???


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

welcome! i lived in victoria for eight years. i've never used angle heads. i do it the same as you.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

barretttterrab said:


> been using a tin flusher for years and running angles before finish coating everything, but now people are telling me they run their angles last with a mechanical flusher,, and i am just wondering why that is, when it tends to gouge into things it goes over and three ways tend to take 2 days to dry where i live. And out of curiousity,,,,are there many of you out there that believe its ok to gouge the ceiling on your 3 ways???


Do what works for you, that's the beauty of taping

For example, sometimes I box/bed all my flats and butts, then lay the angle tapes, sometimes I lay all the tapes, then box.

Your system or order of doing things may change from time to time, but your methods or tools will not....... unless you but a new tool of coarse


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

barretttterrab said:


> been using a tin flusher for years and running angles before finish coating everything, but now people are telling me they run their angles last with a mechanical flusher,


Also:whistling2:

Tin heads will apply more mud, unless you modify them or find a good combination of heads to use. The tin heads take longer to dry, so you got to get your flushing in early.

The mechanical heads, apply a lot less mud, they coat very tight and dry fast, and won't cut into your work if doing things right. Minimal work in three ways with them too:yes:


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

barretttterrab said:


> been using a tin flusher for years and running angles before finish coating everything, but now people are telling me they run their angles last with a mechanical flusher,, and i am just wondering why that is, when it tends to gouge into things it goes over and three ways tend to take 2 days to dry where i live. And out of curiousity,,,,are there many of you out there that believe its ok to gouge the ceiling on your 3 ways???


Like 2 buck said... Tin heads leave alot more mudd.. I run my angle mechanical head very last.. reasons are iv allready run a 3 inch head taping so all of my angle is acctully full the first coat.. and the next coat is pritty much just a skim to tighten up the job... I run the head after i am done everything its the second last thing I do because it acctully does a great job of closeing all the ends that are kinda rough and it makes a dead straight line from one end to the other.. I use a tube when using the head so there is never a lift off from the ground to 3 way or 3 way to 3way... just close the 3 way ends and the rest is perfect... yes there is sometimes a line that is cut through the flats and butts connected to the angle but a quick swipe of a knife will take care of that... also what 2 buck said thats the beauy of taping do what you like it just made more sence to do it very last... Also skimming your edges with a 6 inch knife will create the best angles and also sanding is a dream...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Most guys IMO that use angleboxes and angleheads do there 3 ways (pick corners) when pumpin angles beings thats when we do them. Just 3 swipes if youre good. We will pull ceiling to the left, the left wall pull down, the right wall pull right. 1 2 3 . On final pul (3)l slow down and concentrate not to dig out the ceiling. If you dig out ceiling its ok, wait til dry and do a quick swipe to fill your up. Hope that helps someone:thumbsup:


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

I try all kinds of different things, methods,and tools, always looking for something that does it better or faster. More than once it has cost money and time but that's how we learn. That's just being human let alone a taper.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I run 3 '' head between 2 and 3 coat then I'll run 2'' head after everything is mudded.
I have purchased a 3.5'' columbia head so I might be changing how I run them. I'm thinking 3'' when taping (skimming). 3.5 after 2 coat. I haven't had a chance to run it yet so I'll figure that out in a week or two.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Like 2 buck said... Tin heads leave alot more mudd.. I run my angle mechanical head very last.. reasons are iv allready run a 3 inch head taping so all of my angle is acctully full the first coat.. and the next coat is pritty much just a skim to tighten up the job... I run the head after i am done everything its the second last thing I do because it acctully does a great job of closeing all the ends that are kinda rough and it makes a dead straight line from one end to the other.. I use a tube when using the head so there is never a lift off from the ground to 3 way or 3 way to 3way... just close the 3 way ends and the rest is perfect... yes there is sometimes a line that is cut through the flats and butts connected to the angle but a quick swipe of a knife will take care of that... also what 2 buck said thats the beauy of taping do what you like it just made more sence to do it very last... Also skimming your edges with a 6 inch knife will create the best angles and also sanding is a dream...



Not so sure about that, I just went out bought a Tin-Head cause I have not run that system for years as I got the 8 Angle box N-star head so I switched back last shack, the Mechanical head set just right, the Mechanical head left a better cut and a sight more mud, I could just give these a light sand and be done with it


----------



## sherwil14 (Dec 9, 2011)

I run my tape with a auto taper and a 2.5" head, sand with and old angle sander just to get rid of trash that will screw up 2nd coat. then run a 3" between 2nd n 3rd coat flats, skim edges after 3rd coat flats. Looks great n fast!! I'm thinking 2.5 then 3.5 heads may be better.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sherwil14 said:


> I run my tape with a auto taper and a 2.5" head, sand with and old angle sander just to get rid of trash that will screw up 2nd coat. then run a 3" between 2nd n 3rd coat flats, skim edges after 3rd coat flats. Looks great n fast!! I'm thinking 2.5 then 3.5 heads may be better.


I run that system, tapers in the building run 3 but do ok, I find 3.5 takes out crazee bevs but if that happens an high quality house be better to 4 or five knife the whole thing,

think it comes down to choice, and I should say try before you buy...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Also:whistling2:
> 
> Tin heads will apply more mud, unless you modify them or find a good combination of heads to use. The tin heads take longer to dry, so you got to get your flushing in early.
> 
> The mechanical heads, apply a lot less mud, they coat very tight and dry fast, and won't cut into your work if doing things right. Minimal work in three ways with them too:yes:


seeing how you are beach combing I thought to rename you absolutely free,.....


BeachnutCanuck
.
.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> seeing how you are beach combing I thought to rename you absolutely free,.....
> 
> 
> BeachnutCanuck
> ...


No way, your not suppose to know about that stupid dumb Canuck tv show, your American. That's all we got stuck watching in the days of only 3 channels on tv here









Mudshark posted Relic, so I posted Bruno, Bruno always won the battles:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> No way, your not suppose to know about that stupid dumb Canuck tv show, your American. That's all we got stuck watching in the days of only 3 channels on tv here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:2guns:Yeah well I aint listening to you Gerussi, you mad Greek. :boat:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That show even made it over here. It must have ran for nearly 20 years.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> That show even made it over here. It must have ran for nearly 20 years.


I was living in Gibsons for a while during the filming of the Beachcombers. They still keep Nick's old boat there on display for the tourists.


----------

